
Give all my data to Google and the CDC - laurex
https://slate.com/technology/2020/04/google-cdc-data-privacy-covid19.html
======
cityzen
Google is a publicly traded multinational advertising company. I do not and
never will trust them to do the right thing with my data. That ship sailed
years ago.

If we have to trust private data mining companies in a pandemic it shows just
how absolutely stupid all of this is.

